
7 minute workout app – maximum weight loss with shortest time - arhacheng
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=supersimpleapps.com.a7minutesworkout
======
arhacheng
Brand new workout app for 7 minute HIIT workout. Great for busy ppl to have
workout with greatest result with shortest time. (7 minute or 21 minute)

